# Call of Duty 2 auf nem Intel X3100?



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2009)

Läuft das halbwegs? Es wäre für ne LAN, is ein Acer Extensa mit core2duo und eben ner x3100. es muss nicht mit 100fps laufen oder so ein quatsch, wir sind alles nur hobby-hobbygamer 

Fear läuft dort mit ca. 55 FPS bei 640x480
Quake3 Timedemo mit >100FPS

3DMark05 ca. 800 Punkte...


----------



## ForgottenRealm (22. Januar 2009)

Mit absoluten Mindesteinstellungen könntest es eventuell spielen, aber Spaß wirds keinen machen


----------



## emmaspapa (22. Januar 2009)

Sollte problemlos laufen. Auf einer X1150 lief es bei mir auch.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2009)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Mit absoluten Mindesteinstellungen könntest es eventuell spielen, aber Spaß wirds keinen machen


 
hmm, warum nicht? 


@emmasdad: die 1150 wäre sogar schwächer, wäre also schön , wenn das stimm


----------



## HeX (22. Januar 2009)

ich spiele das immer auf min. @ stabile 50 fps mit der x3100


----------



## ForgottenRealm (23. Januar 2009)

Sorry hatte mich verlesen  Statt CoD2 hatte ich CoD4 verstanden ^^


----------



## HeX (23. Januar 2009)

och cod4 dampert sp um die 20-30 fps rum ... geht noch


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2009)

thx!


spielst du denn auf 1280x800, also laptop-typische auflösung? und meintest du jetzt "mit mind. 50FPS" oder "auf minimum bei 50fps" ^^


----------



## HeX (23. Januar 2009)

alles auf minimum ... also auflösung runter auf 640x480 und alles runter was geht^^
dafür sind dann die 50 fps auch rest stabil

je nach FSB hat die x3100 doch paar mhz mehr... kann also sein das es bei dir bissl besser läuft als bei mit mit nem T2370


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2009)

is der laptop meine besten kumpels, ein acer 5620, die gibt es mit T2350 und maximal T5xxx, weiß aber jetzt nicht, was genau er hat. 

würde es auf 1280x800 denn gar nicht gehen? es wäre halt nur für ein LAN-spiel mit insgesamt 3 leuten, also nicht zB 10 PC-gegner im blockfeld, die ebenfalls berechnet werden müßten, und dann halt auf nicht so großen karten wie zB Moscow oder diese erste französische (betragne? ) und touhoune (algerien).

naja, wir probieren es morgen mal, wenn es denn überhaupt startet (auf nem samsung mit ner ATI eine kumpels haben wir es nach 1,5Std aufgegeben), und dann berichte ich mal.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Januar 2009)

Wenn du ein paar Minuten warten kannst, installiere ich CoD2 auf meinem Notebook

T7300, X3100, 2GB RAM, 1280x800.

EDIT

Fazit: Nicht spielbar auf der nativen Auflösung bei Minimum Details. Bei 800x640 gerade so.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2009)

hmm, na gut, wenn es nicht befriedigend geht, müssen wir uns halt abwechseln (ein PC mit ner 3870 und ein notebook mit ner 9600m GT sind vorhanden  ). aber so 30fps würden schon reichen, denn wir sind echt nur absolute gelegenheits"shooter" 

die "LAN" is für morgen angedacht.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2009)

HILFE!

Seit über 2 Stunden versuche ich, das dumme spiel zum laufen zu bringen... das NBook hat nur 1GB RAM, aber nen T5250. erst aero deaktiviert, dann norton runter, ein paar upadates, neue board+grafiktreiber - und es kommt immer wieder "schwerwiegender directX fehler"

habe schon DX9 von der CD und DX10 aus dem internet neu aufgespielt, habe auch kompatibilitäsmodus auf XPSP2 usw - es geht einfach nicht!


----------



## emmaspapa (24. Januar 2009)

An Vista sollte es nicht liegen, das funktioniert bei mir problemlos. 1 GB ist natürlich arg wenig, davon gehen ja noch der Grafikspeicher ab. Das wird nicht reichen ... aber warum da DX Fehler kommt weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2009)

im moment wird grad SP1 installiert (laptop war seit kauf vor nem jahr nie am internet), danach kommen die aktuellsten treiber speziell für SP1 drauf... aber die hoffnung ist gering...

weiß einer, wo man nachsehen kann, wieviel RAM die graka nimmt?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2009)

wir haben es nicht hingekriegt... schöne sch#%&!


----------



## Driver76 (25. Januar 2009)

Jo, ich habe eine frage, würde GTA IV, cod und eventuel fallout auf einem notebook mit core 2 duo (2x 2.4ghz) 3gb ram und intel x3100, naja alles is gut ausser die grafikkarte


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Januar 2009)

Wen Cod2 schon nicht drauf läuft, dann werden neuere Spiele auch nicht drauf laufen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2009)

CoD2 würde ja theoretisch laufen, aber GTA4 wird, selbst wenn es starten kann, auf keinen fall spielbar sein.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2009)

Oblivion konnte man "schlechtpatchen" so dass Leistung und Shaderanforderung auf GF 4Ti Niveau sanken.
Wenn es etwas ähnliches für Fallout 3 gibt sollte das auch der X3100 packen.


----------



## emmaspapa (25. Januar 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> weiß einer, wo man nachsehen kann, wieviel RAM die graka nimmt?



Im Bios. Da kann man das auch steuern.


----------



## Driver76 (28. Januar 2009)

Hier ein youtube viedo, weis nicht ob es fake oder nicht ist, aber musst mal bei youtube suchen da findest du 10000000000 viedos https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3ug85qXA6H0&feature=channel


----------

